# Hitachi M12V2, Makita 3612 or Bosch 1617



## Britax (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm between these routers.
I really like the Bosch consept, where I have the "2-in-1" router.
But is it really that much of an advantage to have 3hp over 2,5hp?
The hitachi seem to be very powerful and cheap.

I believe I will do the best buy by going with the hitachi, cause it is £50-70 cheaper than the Bosch/Makita.
But I'm a sucker for Makita, cause I have alot of Makita tools, and they have never let me down.
But I have never used any of these, only some cheap 1000w china brand, so I would really apreciate your experience.

I will use the router to make raised panel doors.
Looking at the MLCS Katana raised panel bit set.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

While I use the Hitachi M12V in my table, between the 3 you list, I would go with the Makita. I had an '80's Makita 3600 that was a tank. Still running today.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Magne, I have the M12V2. I bought it based on price because I wanted a 3+ hp router for the table and the Bosch was about twice the price. I have been very happy with it. It stays in the table except every once in a while, I take it out to blow out the dust. I bent the wrench to use above table, but still have to reach underneath for the shaft lock. I also drilled the plate to access the nut on the height adjustment. But its usually full of sawdust so its just as easy to reach underneath for that also. Hitachi did make this router so the springs are easy to remove for table use.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I have a Makita 3612C with which I am very satisfied. However, I just looked at the Makita web site and it seems that the 3612C has been replaced by a new model. The biggest change I can see is that the new model has two lights to illuminate the cutting area. The web site is not at al clear about things such as plunge depth. I wonder if anyone knows these things and how the new model compares with the 3612C?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Tom,

I believe that Makita also changed the switch as well. It's more of a trigger now in the handle. It's been awhile since I've been in their site, guess I need to check in on them a little more often. I get emails from them all the time. Too many irons in the fire to do much these days.


----------

